# Liverpool and Victoria Pet Insurance warning



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am copying and pasting this from another site


Beware Liverpool Victoria Pet Insurance. If you have ever taken your dog abroad in the EC on a Pet Passport, they will invalidate any claim you make on your policy unless you can provide evidence in the form of a report from the EC Vet you used to get your dog's Tapeworm Treatment tablet, which you have to do under DEFRA conditions before you can take your dog back home to the UK. The Vet's stamp in your Pet Passport is not sufficient evidence, so you have to get a written, stamped and certified statement from the EC Vet you used of the treatment they gave and the health assessment they made of your dog, otherwise Liverpool Victoria will reject your claim. This has happened to me on the only claim I have made on my policy in 7 years, and I have had to lodge an official complaint with the Financial Services Ombudsman.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Why won't they accept the pet passport as conformation of the treatment? 

Nick.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

That would have to be clearly stated as a requirement in their policy document for them to refute a claim, has the person affected actually read the policy wording I wonder? If it's not clearly stated I doubt they'd have a leg to stand on in court.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They are taking the matter to the insurance ombudsman. 


I have not asked yet but wonder if the dog has an illness related to the Echinococcus multilocularis worm that the treatment is designed to eradicate.


Having had a dog that travelled all over Europe and then had £4.000 worth of insurance claims I cannot believe that an insurance company would even know to look for this get out clause.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nick, the vet did not sign to say that he had given the wormer or given a health check. He had just stamped the passport as most do. I once asked for the health check and was told it was "not necessary" but he did sign in the appropriate place.


I am pretty sure that the health check is not a necessary part of the Pet Passport. It is there for other health travel purposes.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

patp said:


> Nick, the vet did not sign to say that he had given the wormer or given a health check. He had just stamped the passport as most do. I once asked for the health check and was told it was "not necessary" but he did sign in the appropriate place.
> 
> I am pretty sure that the health check is not a necessary part of the Pet Passport. It is there for other health travel purposes.


I see what you mean. I've just taken a look at Rosie's passport from when we took her to France last year. The vet has stamped, signed and dated the column that states-- "The animal shows no signs of diseases and is fit to be transported for the intended journey".
Nick.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Because we arrive with our one dog with his muzzle on the vets usually allow us to give him his worm tabs and only give him a cursory glance as to his health. So really all we are paying for is the tabs and passport stamp.:frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

greygit said:


> Because we arrive with our one dog with his muzzle on the vets usually allow us to give him his worm tabs and only give him a cursory glance as to his health. So really all we are paying for is the tabs and passport stamp.:frown2:


 Must remember this tip. Tigan has had a traumatic time with vets and so needs his confidence building around them. I don't think having a strange vet looming over him will help, so I will muzzle him when I take him in. I can then dose him myself.


----------

